
What to Expect as an International Founder at Y Combinator - endswapper
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/09/yc-international-founder/
======
endswapper
These are worthwhile lessons whether you are International or not, and whether
you get in to YC or not. Following these as much as you can prior to applying
would probably improve your chances of being accepted.

